# Detailer on Youtube - Anyone from here?



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry if this is a double post but i couldn't find any results on the search feature.
Found this guy detailing a mazarati :-

Anyone on here????


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post but i couldn't find any results on the search feature.
> Found this guy detailing a mazarati :-
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not again:wall:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry - As i said I COULDNT FIND IT ON SEARCH.

Why not just say

"this has been posted mate "

God - so sorry i offended !


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Sorry - As i said I COULDNT FIND IT ON SEARCH.
> 
> Why not just say
> 
> ...


Sorry mate you got the wrong end of the stick!

It's not that you are reposting, but, this is possibly one of the most talked about issues in the world of detailing!

His name is Paul Dalton and to cut a long story short there is a lot of politics involved as he used to be a member here but got banned!

Almost any thread about Paul ends up being closed as it goes off topic and turns in to a personal attack against him!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Sorry mate you got the wrong end of the stick!
> 
> It's not that you are reposting, but, this is possibly one of the most talked about issues in the world of detailing!
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough. I tried to see if it was posted before but couldn't find it.

Sorry i snapped, bad day. :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

so thats why there aren't any threads from him in the studio, always wondered


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

No, it's cos he never posted any


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

And he's banned so he couldn't anyway :wave:

As others have said, long story, lots of differing opinions, arguments, bickering etc etc etc.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

djcromie said:


> so thats why there aren't any threads from him in the studio, always wondered





Wonderdetail said:


> No, it's cos he never posted any


But if you do want to see some of his work have a look under VXRMARC's posts and i think the one of the veyron is still up!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post but i couldn't find any results on the search feature.
> Found this guy detailing a mazarati :-
> ...


how the hell do you manage 1300 posts in one month


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Is there any topics about the banning of Paul? Id like to have a read.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

James105 said:


> Is there any topics about the banning of Paul? Id like to have a read.


No it's not something that really should be public knowledge as it would in no way enchance the forum.


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> No it's not something that really should be public knowledge as it would in no way enchance the forum.


Yeah, thats fair enough. If i remember DDJ was involved wasn't it?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> No it's not something that really should be public knowledge as it would in no way enchance the forum.


Almost 

Raking over old ground TBH - and as I've said before it's a shame as someone like this individual could be a very welcome member but certain actions and behaviour were not what we want on DW so a ban was issued.

Enhances the forum? Agreed definitely not :thumb:

Public knowledge? Not an issue TBH as the original post was there for all to see


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post but i couldn't find any results on the search feature.
> Found this guy detailing a mazarati :-
> ...


Ahhhh that would be Lucy.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i couldnt comment he was banned before i joined


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmmm, intrigued, from the youtube clip, Im not sure Id let him loose on my car, let alone ones costing £100K+


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

so why was he banned then?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Hmmmmm, intrigued, from the youtube clip, Im not sure Id let him loose on my car, let alone ones costing £100+


thats not that much considering he had corrected the paint etc


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> Hmmmmm, intrigued, from the youtube clip, Im not sure Id let him loose on my car, let alone ones costing £100+


Why would that be?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Hmmmmm, intrigued, from the youtube clip, Im not sure Id let him loose on my car, let alone ones costing £100+


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


>


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Hmmmmm, intrigued, from the youtube clip, Im not sure Id let him loose on my car, let alone ones costing £100+


That's a strange comment, some might not like him or the way he treated this forum etc etc, but you can't fault the quality of his work!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

He just sounded a bit of an idiot Im afraid :devil:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder how many of these could be avoided if the search feature actually worked?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, deary deary me ....................:wall:


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like alot of people are jealous of his success


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think there might be a slither of truth in that but i think people dislike him even more because he thought his success made him better/above than others! This then turned in to a bit of vicious circle that has left us with a bit of a bitter taste on DW as a whole!


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

You could be right, I only ever read a couple of threads of his but he seemed okay to me. 

Charging £x,xxx for a detail is bound to get him noticed and draw in a fair share of haters.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

To be honest,

He's no more successful than any other detailer in the UK, although, the only difference being he's had a sucessful bash at marketing, with the Fifth Gear Feature etc. He's doing the same job as everyone else, although, the special marketing makes him seem 10 times better than anyone else, when if i'm quite honest, he isn't.

The stuff about Celebrities etc is a bit of bull crap aswell, all marketing. I have great respect for the guy, and think he's done incredibly well, but, there is no need to mock him, be jealous of his success, or think any more of him.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

FocusDan said:


> You could be right, I only ever read a couple of threads of his but he seemed okay to me.
> 
> Charging £x,xxx for a detail is bound to get him noticed and draw in a fair share of haters.


Dom of dodo fame invented the £5k car wash as a publicity stunt & i don't think PD has ever actually charged a customer that amount!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im going to stick my neck out here...............

I think alot of the feeling that paul has generated on this forum towards himself comes from the fact that people feel he had a 'take, take' and 'me, me' attitude and only posted when it was to inform everyone of how many freebies he got from manufacturers or when it was for personal gain. People felt he didnt offer a lot back in the way of help or advice to others.

The above opinion is from an observation of previous events and postings.

Locking myself in the nuclear bunker for the night now


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Im going to stick my neck out here...............
> 
> I think alot of the feeling that paul has generated on this forum towards himself comes from the fact that people feel he had a 'take, take' and 'me, me' attitude and only posted when it was to inform everyone of how many freebies he got from manufacturers or when it was for personal gain. People felt he didnt offer a lot back in the way of help or advice to others.
> 
> ...





> He's no more successful than any other detailer in the UK, although, the only difference being he's had a sucessful bash at marketing, with the Fifth Gear Feature etc. He's doing the same job as everyone else, although, the special marketing makes him seem 10 times better than anyone else, when if i'm quite honest, he isn't.
> 
> The stuff about Celebrities etc is a bit of bull crap aswell, all marketing. I have great respect for the guy, and think he's done incredibly well, but, there is no need to mock him, be jealous of his success, or think any more of him.


Nail, hammer, head... case closed


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Im going to stick my neck out here...............
> 
> I think alot of the feeling that paul has generated on this forum towards himself comes from the fact that people feel he had a 'take, take' and 'me, me' attitude and only posted when it was to inform everyone of how many freebies he got from manufacturers or when it was for personal gain. People felt he didnt offer a lot back in the way of help or advice to others.
> 
> ...


very brave


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bugger I missed all this.

So, WHY did he get banned then?

I cannot see why it should be a taboo subject when this is a public forum


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Its just been repeated many times.

Search for any of the following:

5K car wash
Dodo Marketing
Falling out
Lucy loose lips
Dodo gets a slaggin
Hook line sinker
Banned
10K wax pot

That should cover it


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Its just been repeated many times.
> 
> Search for any of the following:
> 
> ...


The thing you have to remember is that alot of us are new members to this site and are unaware of what has and what's not been covered.

I have searched for why he might have been banned and can't find anything.

Maybe i'm using the search engine wrongly or something but when i search for Lucy Loose Lips for example i get evey post where the word lucy has been used followed by every post where the word loose has been used and so on.

Also someone mentioned on this thread that any thread with mention of PD get's closed so they could be no longer avaiable in the search engine.

If you can find them can you post the link here so we who do not know can have a read.

Ta.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> To be honest,
> 
> He's no more successful than any other detailer in the UK, although, the only difference being he's had a sucessful bash at marketing, with the Fifth Gear Feature etc. He's doing the same job as everyone else, although, the special marketing makes him seem 10 times better than anyone else, when if i'm quite honest, he isn't.
> 
> The stuff about Celebrities etc is a bit of bull crap aswell, all marketing. I have great respect for the guy, and think he's done incredibly well, but, there is no need to mock him, be jealous of his success, or think any more of him.


Don't mean to patronize Gaz but that's about the best post I've seen from you fella :thumb:



Krystal-Kleen said:


> Im going to stick my neck out here...............
> 
> I think alot of the feeling that paul has generated on this forum towards himself comes from the fact that people feel he had a 'take, take' and 'me, me' attitude and only posted when it was to inform everyone of how many freebies he got from manufacturers or when it was for personal gain. People felt he didnt offer a lot back in the way of help or advice to others.
> 
> ...


Excellent observation mate.

To those who are unaware, Paul set up multiple user ID's which is against DW rules and some posts were made under his second ID aimed at another forum member. This was deemed to be in complete breach of DW rules and as a result he was banned.

As to his attitude, work, personality, I won't comment as I've never met Paul in person and a lot of comments aimed at him were similarly from people who don't know him. How he came across on here should also be taken with a pinch of salt IMVHO - and I know better than most how people can be preceived on an internet forum by their comments, behaviour and actions


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

just eating luch after a correction session and can't beleive that PD gets so much hassle.

Ok he has behaved in a way unbecoming of a hi profile pro, but for those who slate the guy ask yourself this - were you not amazed when watching the 5th gear vid? did his marketing not spur you on the improve? when VXR marc posted his VXR detail by PD were you not hooked? Is he not responsible for many peoples aspirations into the Detailing world?

everyone can behave in a poor way and i'm sure he has regretted his actions. but no matter what people think about him, and no matter how good you think you are at correction, this guy was doing it before most even thought of it. that; not many can deny. Like it or not the bloke is i bit of a legend ( well i think so ) and we have to acknowledge that. it just a shame that so many have decided to turn on him.

matt


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I think this has run its course TBH. The question as to why he's banned has been answered and whatever anyone might think of PD we're not "doing" that again.

Matt - thanks for your post mate; kinda summed it up.


----------

